# Them midnight munchies



## metsfan4life (Jul 20, 2019)

So guys and gals, what do yall do about the midnight munchies?

Ever since my last DNP run based around TGiving, overall hunger body request has exponentially increased. Typically, Id have my normal meals around the same time, same everything, yada yada yada no issue. Now, its like Im hungry every 2hrs (yes I know, sometimes the body just needs some more - which I have also done to see if it helps but still hungry). Now, my work schedule has changed up a bit as to timing in the gym - typically it was breakfast, lunch, lunch, gym, PWO, dinner. Now its Breakfast, lunch, gym, PWO, lunch dinner, and minor snack. But Im also waking up about every 2hrs during the night starved as mofo - being diabetic, i do watch what i eat during the night and if it is low- still watch due to those binge raids during the low sugar the body likes to do. Recently been trying to eat some extra PB but thats gone out the window as itll end up catching up quick. I know the fat in it helps prolong but damn, hard to not eat too much of it. Anyways, any one else have suggestions on this? Thought maybe going back to some Fat Free CC or Greek Yogurt right before bed so its more solid and holds. Cuz waking up 2-3x a night between 11 and 630 gonna add up quick. Been eating raw dang veggies during the night to hold it from eating a full meal.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 20, 2019)

When I need a binge, my go-to is oat bran sesame sticks. Gives me some texture, bit of fiber and honestly don't taste nearly as bad as oat bran sesame sticks might sound.

I get 'em in bulk off Amazon.


----------



## Trump (Jul 20, 2019)

Greek yoghurt and choc casein protein before bed, if that fails sibutramine


----------



## Viduus (Jul 20, 2019)

Little bit of a different answer but I’ve found yohombine smooths out my appetite considerably. 

Take it fasted (18-20mg and not the 2mg they recommend)

Not hungry for 10-12 hours.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 20, 2019)

big ass bowl of organic raisin bran or organic honey & oats medley cereal 230am everyday like clockwork


----------



## DNW (Jul 20, 2019)

+1 for casein.  Also rice cakes, and 100 cal popcorn bag. Another thing I do for snacks is slice tomatoes.  I have them sitting in Tupperware container (fridge of course) with mixture that is white balsamic vinegar, olive oil, s&p.  Water and sugar to balance out the acidity.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 20, 2019)

NbleSavage said:


> When I need a binge, my go-to is oat bran sesame sticks. Gives me some texture, bit of fiber and honestly don't taste nearly as bad as oat bran sesame sticks might sound.
> 
> I get 'em in bulk off Amazon.



yeah Im a huge texture person. triscuits used to be my thing until i kept finding id eat the whole damn box im not careful. the thing with these is the fact they are small... ill end up eating a handful and then as im putting that bag up...ill grab more. the carbs will get me lolz 



Trump said:


> Greek yoghurt and choc casein protein before bed, if that fails sibutramine



Yeah Ive thought about going back to the greek yogurt... the consistency of it sucks. never actually put the casein in it, havent taken casein since college (grad 11). cottage cheese always was decent consistency until i got a bad batch.



Viduus said:


> Little bit of a different answer but I’ve found yohombine smooths out my appetite considerably.
> 
> Take it fasted (18-20mg and not the 2mg they recommend)
> 
> Not hungry for 10-12 hours.



yeah Ive see a few mention Yo on a few different things. fasted tho... when the hell am i ever fasted lolz. I def need to eat tho would be the thing about the not being hungry, i just need it from like 12-7am. that or stay the F asleep 



Gibsonator said:


> big ass bowl of organic raisin bran or organic honey & oats medley cereal 230am everyday like clockwork



i get enough fiber..i dont want to be sheeting no more. not a huge fan of cereal due to the beetus. that and i dont remember the last time i drank milk 



DNW222 said:


> +1 for casein.  Also rice cakes, and 100 cal popcorn bag. Another thing I do for snacks is slice tomatoes.  I have them sitting in Tupperware container (fridge of course) with mixture that is white balsamic vinegar, olive oil, s&p.  Water and sugar to balance out the acidity.



rice cakes - just cant do it. air texture cardboard plus the carbs in it. hate popcorn. ( i told yall... im weird). tomatoes - i eat those all the time. except i buy pounds of Roma tomatoes at WalMart all the time, toss in fridge and thats actually some of the snack grabs I eat in the middle of the night as its decent enough texture/density to help but not overwhelming to where you feel like a lard laying back down. no dressings tho, just straight tomato. 

Right now its raw cauliflower, broccoli, carrots, roma tomatoes, glucose tabs (when needed), PB or PB2 with spoon of sugar free jelly and 45 cal bread (1slice fold). if need texture, will grab a few triscuits.... or find some left overs from dinner the wife didnt eat.


----------



## TODAY (Jul 20, 2019)

I've found that an increase in fiber intake makes a substantial difference in my appetite.

Fiber slows gastric emptying, which leads to an increased duration in the feeling of "being full".

As such, make sure that every meal you eat contains a substantial (10++g) amount of fiber. Furthermore, if you've gotta snack, snack on fibrous foods like raw veg, grains, etc.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 20, 2019)

I didnt think the munchies could effect you


----------



## Viduus (Jul 20, 2019)

I mentioned yohimbine fasted just because it helps release fatty acids into the bloodstream. Insulin undoes it. Still works but you want to separate it if possible.


----------



## BRICKS (Jul 20, 2019)

I've always found midnight munchies are best relieved by eating ass.  It's organic, gluten free and it won't fk up your blood sugar.  You could go with NS idea about sesame sticks to cleanse the palate.


----------



## Rhino99 (Jul 20, 2019)

4% friendship brand cottage cheese with a tablespoon of crushed pineapple.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 20, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> I've always found midnight munchies are best relieved by eating ass.  It's organic, gluten free and it won't fk up your blood sugar.  You could go with NS idea about sesame sticks to cleanse the palate.



Plus ass-eating is anabolic. Good plan.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 20, 2019)

TODAY said:


> I've found that an increase in fiber intake makes a substantial difference in my appetite.
> 
> Fiber slows gastric emptying, which leads to an increased duration in the feeling of "being full".
> 
> As such, make sure that every meal you eat contains a substantial (10++g) amount of fiber. Furthermore, if you've gotta snack, snack on fibrous foods like raw veg, grains, etc.



Yeah thats what I was thinking. Except trust me, I aint got no issues with the amount of fiber. I pile with veggies all the time to try and help stay fuller "longer". now its too much fiber



Bro Bundy said:


> I didnt think the munchies could effect you



well its got nothing medical behind it or reaction to substance added so.... def. 



Viduus said:


> I mentioned yohimbine fasted just because it helps release fatty acids into the bloodstream. Insulin undoes it. Still works but you want to separate it if possible.



ah gotcha. yeah the only thing is, type 1 diabetic - gotta have the slin along with long acting that i take which last 24hrs



BRICKS said:


> I've always found midnight munchies are best relieved by eating ass.  It's organic, gluten free and it won't fk up your blood sugar.  You could go with NS idea about sesame sticks to cleanse the palate.




lolz Ill go straight to option 2. 



Rhino99 said:


> 4% friendship brand cottage cheese with a tablespoon of crushed pineapple.



Walmart brand  never been big on the fruit in it but just me. but def a good idea for the flavor to be enhance as know a ton of people hate CC


----------



## German89 (Jul 20, 2019)

If it's super bad. P.b. otherwise. I'm gonna ignore it and try and sleep.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 20, 2019)

I guess I’m lucky as I have never been a midnight muncher or snack eater...wish I could help but I guess I’d just say eat clean in those situations...lol


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 21, 2019)

German89 said:


> If it's super bad. P.b. otherwise. I'm gonna ignore it and try and sleep.



lolz i wish i could. i wake up literally every 2hrs to pee and im absolutely starved. like cant go back to bed. I will make the PB2 but only a spoonful bc lets be real, going to be up again in a few hours



jennerrator said:


> I guess I’m lucky as I have never been a midnight muncher or snack eater...wish I could help but I guess I’d just say eat clean in those situations...lol



oh i hate you! i used not to have any issue but now its just horrible. ive never been a snacker either, dont get cravins. dont desire sweets (unless its the end of a DNP run and then who knows). but i try... literally binge eating fibrous veggies handful at a time. and make a bite of chicken if any left


----------



## Spongy (Jul 21, 2019)

Hey, didn't read any of this thread.  Just popping in to let you all know I'm drinking a cane sugar root beer and eating cake.  I ****ing love cake.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 21, 2019)

Fish.........


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 21, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Hey, didn't read any of this thread.  Just popping in to let you all know I'm drinking a cane sugar root beer and eating cake.  I ****ing love cake.



lolz are you on DNP right now? it sounds like a DNP + Cake coming up


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 21, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> Fish.........




lolz if I fix fish, that's being eaten that night. i never put leftover fish in the fridge. which reminds me...Im thinking about having some Cod tonight


----------



## Jin (Jul 21, 2019)

Almonds or a cheese stick. Or both.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jul 21, 2019)

I had a chicken wing....


----------



## BRICKS (Jul 21, 2019)

metsfan4life said:


> lolz if I fix fish, that's being eaten that night. i never put leftover fish in the fridge. which reminds me...Im thinking about having some Cod tonight



Pro tip: never reheat cod in the microwave at work.  Holy hell, you would've thought I sh*t on the break room floor the noise the nurses made.  Must have struck a chord....


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 21, 2019)

Jin said:


> Almonds or a cheese stick. Or both.



who can eat a few almonds!? that and wont fill up. the cheese stick - i dont eat cheese. if a place puts it on it, i will scrape as much of it off the salad or whatnot possible. 




BRICKS said:


> Pro tip: never reheat cod in the microwave at work.  Holy hell, you would've thought I sh*t on the break room floor the noise the nurses made.  Must have struck a chord....



hahhaa i thought that was a KNOW rule - not just Cod but for all fish in general!? I bought a pound a Kroger today ($7.99/lb) and a lb of raw white shrimp ($6.99/lb), got her a filet mignon and some sides. Grilling time.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 21, 2019)

metsfan4life said:


> oh i hate you! i used not to have any issue but now its just horrible. ive never been a snacker either, dont get cravins. dont desire sweets (unless its the end of a DNP run and then who knows). but i try... literally binge eating fibrous veggies handful at a time. and make a bite of chicken if any left




hahahahaha....it's trippy how bodies change!!! But you're doing it better than others!!!! Kudos for that!!!!

Btw, I meant to say what you said about the TNE....I got nothing from it either!!! boooooooooooo...lol


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 21, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> hahahahaha....it's trippy how bodies change!!! But you're doing it better than others!!!! Kudos for that!!!!
> 
> Btw, I meant to say what you said about the TNE....I got nothing from it either!!! boooooooooooo...lol




Yeah I've never been one who really craves anything in general - wife asked me earlier "doesnt it get old eating the same thing?" "no, not really honestly. I like my turkey, chicken, sweet potato and veggies. i know what Im going to eat and dont have to think about it". Never been big on sweets, just not my thing. If i want something really really bad, Im good with a few bites of it. Pizza for example, im good with a bite of crust and edge bite and good to go. But on the end of DNP, all games off. at that point, i come off DNP.

Haha I have no idea whats up with that. Its like the no ester goes straight in and straight out and never gets used. Prop thru E/C is good to go but that TNE has no effect. I figured shooting 150mg at one time would at least do SOMETHING. props to being a weirdo with me and Jin


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 21, 2019)

metsfan4life said:


> Yeah I've never been one who really craves anything in general - wife asked me earlier "doesnt it get old eating the same thing?" "no, not really honestly. I like my turkey, chicken, sweet potato and veggies. i know what Im going to eat and dont have to think about it". Never been big on sweets, just not my thing. If i want something really really bad, Im good with a few bites of it. Pizza for example, im good with a bite of crust and edge bite and good to go. But on the end of DNP, all games off. at that point, i come off DNP.
> 
> Haha I have no idea whats up with that. Its like the no ester goes straight in and straight out and never gets used. Prop thru E/C is good to go but that TNE has no effect. I figured shooting 150mg at one time would at least do SOMETHING. props to being a weirdo with me and Jin



So funny as I've never had anyone that I've known say that as I've been that way about food since I was a kid....it's just natural to some of us and not a "I'm holding myself back" thing...just everyday life shit I can't imagine the DNP thing but can live without that...hhahhahahaha

The TNE for me was right before a Spartan 12 mile race...years ago...NOTHING...I was bummed and I know it was legit...whatevs...yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...weirdo group...I can live with that!!!:32 (20):


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 21, 2019)

I have the same problem. I have woken up at nights and had 2000 calories binges more often than I care to admit.  The only thing I have found to help is to eat something that I know will give me a slight stomach ache before I go to bed.  Anything with sugar alcohols works for me.  Enough upset stomach that I don’t feel like eating, but not so upset that I can’t sleep.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 22, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> So funny as I've never had anyone that I've known say that as I've been that way about food since I was a kid....it's just natural to some of us and not a "I'm holding myself back" thing...just everyday life shit I can't imagine the DNP thing but can live without that...hhahhahahaha
> 
> The TNE for me was right before a Spartan 12 mile race...years ago...NOTHING...I was bummed and I know it was legit...whatevs...yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...weirdo group...I can live with that!!!:32 (20):




haha yeah you dont hear it too much but there are some people that just simply dont really crave much unhealthy food. i used to as a kid but that was about it. up thru high school i was just normal but didnt really crave things, id eat whatever but just b/c it was there but didnt seek it out. college - started to not really crave it. and after, yeah it doesnt cross my mind. on the DNP, its all different as your body just starts looking for something different towards the end.

yeah i can imagine that. you think that its going to be a great boost for something short upcoming and nada. same - no issues with things being legit. i know they're g2g but we just the odd ones.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 22, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> I have the same problem. I have woken up at nights and had 2000 calories binges more often than I care to admit.  The only thing I have found to help is to eat something that I know will give me a slight stomach ache before I go to bed.  Anything with sugar alcohols works for me.  Enough upset stomach that I don’t feel like eating, but not so upset that I can’t sleep.



lolz I know the feeling man. the only different here is that just about anything that does have sugar for is either natural sugars or sugar alcohols since im type 1 diabetic the SA doesnt really bother me at all since its kind of used to it. i have crystal light all day along with more water so its all used to it. but i know the feeling - eat something that might make you full when you lay down and regret it. for me, ends up being over eating on raw veggies as all that raw fiber makes ya blah after a few. that and the dang mouth is tired.

ended up getting some greek yogurt today. shall see how 1/2 cup goes tonight. right now im full AF with the cod, shrimp, orange and green peppers, asparagus, shrooms and onions.


----------



## DNW (Jul 22, 2019)

metsfan4life said:


> lolz I know the feeling man. the only different here is that just about anything that does have sugar for is either natural sugars or sugar alcohols since im type 1 diabetic the SA doesnt really bother me at all since its kind of used to it. i have crystal light all day along with more water so its all used to it. but i know the feeling - eat something that might make you full when you lay down and regret it. for me, ends up being over eating on raw veggies as all that raw fiber makes ya blah after a few. that and the dang mouth is tired.
> 
> ended up getting some greek yogurt today. shall see how 1/2 cup goes tonight. right now im full AF with the cod, shrimp, orange and green peppers, asparagus, shrooms and onions.



+1 for crystal light!  Or as I call it...purple.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 22, 2019)

DNW222 said:


> +1 for crystal light!  Or as I call it...purple.




lolz dude i drink so much of that. literally have 3 gallons of water in the fridge at all time that i rotate flavors between. i buy the WM brand tho - grape, orange sunrise, strawberry watermelon, strawberry orange banana, lemonade. buy a 6 pack (3 gallons worth) and then just rotate between the flavors throughout the day. sometimes end up drinking 2 gallons a day plus regular water throughout. obviously i piss a lot


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 22, 2019)

didnt end up munching last night nearly as much but also didnt eat the GY. was too dang full from dinner. funny the light Cod filled up so much. woke up 2 times to pee but wasnt really hungry so avoided going to the bathroom near the fridge.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 22, 2019)

metsfan4life said:


> haha yeah you dont hear it too much but there are some people that just simply dont really crave much unhealthy food. i used to as a kid but that was about it. up thru high school i was just normal but didnt really crave things, id eat whatever but just b/c it was there but didnt seek it out. college - started to not really crave it. and after, yeah it doesnt cross my mind. on the DNP, its all different as your body just starts looking for something different towards the end.
> 
> yeah i can imagine that. you think that its going to be a great boost for something short upcoming and nada. same - no issues with things being legit. i know they're g2g but we just the odd ones.



Funny is I just wonder if for me... it's that I have been a major athletic person since I was a kid. # 1 - Work.....# 2 - Replace what was burned....that's it!

May I ask....why do you use DNP?


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 22, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> Funny is I just wonder if for me... it's that I have been a major athletic person since I was a kid. # 1 - Work.....# 2 - Replace what was burned....that's it!
> 
> May I ask....why do you use DNP?



quite possible. ive always been the same, played baseball all my life but couldnt in college due to an injury which completely crippled that. from there, thats where i actually starting lifting. so thats where i started a more transition phase and really never craved much. 

I actually enjoy the DNP runs, odd but I do enjoy it. For me tho, I struggle with getting some of it off due to my body structure and chemical makeup. I know that sounds like a cliche in what most of us here from a lot of people in the gym that dont actually do anything or just not know in general but for me, carbs stick and so do fats. Really no matter the cardio, diet, combo it comes to a limit ( i know that sounds like an excuse but have worked with several people and same results). but as far as the DNP, its one of the things I have found that actually works with my body - can take higher doses that normal but enjoy it until the end of it then i hate myself


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 23, 2019)

metsfan4life said:


> quite possible. ive always been the same, played baseball all my life but couldnt in college due to an injury which completely crippled that. from there, thats where i actually starting lifting. so thats where i started a more transition phase and really never craved much.
> 
> I actually enjoy the DNP runs, odd but I do enjoy it. For me tho, I struggle with getting some of it off due to my body structure and chemical makeup. I know that sounds like a cliche in what most of us here from a lot of people in the gym that dont actually do anything or just not know in general but for me, carbs stick and so do fats. Really no matter the cardio, diet, combo it comes to a limit ( i know that sounds like an excuse but have worked with several people and same results). but as far as the DNP, its one of the things I have found that actually works with my body - can take higher doses that normal but enjoy it until the end of it then i hate myself



Sorry about the injury...so many get smacked by that!

Well, I can relate to the carb and the fat to an extent...gain wise that is. One, this is why I keep them both super low and aren't affected by that...and I am more of a protein fan anyway...so it all works out for what I like to be 365 days a year...lean and mean...lol So even lowering the carb and fat in your diet doesn't work? If so, that sucks ass!

Hey, if that's what works for you and you're totally ok with it...do what you gotta do!! I saw I think that you're only 29 (correct me if I'm wrong)...just stay healthy and live life!


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 23, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> Sorry about the injury...so many get smacked by that!
> 
> Well, I can relate to the carb and the fat to an extent...gain wise that is. One, this is why I keep them both super low and aren't affected by that...and I am more of a protein fan anyway...so it all works out for what I like to be 365 days a year...lean and mean...lol So even lowering the carb and fat in your diet doesn't work? If so, that sucks ass!
> 
> Hey, if that's what works for you and you're totally ok with it...do what you gotta do!! I saw I think that you're only 29 (correct me if I'm wrong)...just stay healthy and live life!



Yeah I feel you there, 100%! I like my protein, tho i do love my sweet potatoes. I wont touch a regular spud tho...dont like the taste or consistency of it. Obviously get the "need some butter" but thats kind of my point. Sweet potato - toss in microwave for 7-9mins and walk away and just eat it straight. But yeah, even with the low carb/fat it doesnt get too far. I have tried altering both in both directions, etc with assistance by some really smart people 

you got it, 29 (not for too much longer tho)! i like testing things out on the body but thats also to see what works since mine decides it wants to react in odd ways. Heck, for example my eyes. i got pelted in the eye with a baseball during high school and it damaged one of the nerves in the back and caused an astigmatism. it doesnt really effect me unless only 1 eye is shut and then its just a slight near-sidedness. can it be corrected with glasses, optics, contacts? - youd think so. put the perfect fit on, and it makes it worse. my eye essentially takes the new "correction" and over corrects and makes its worse. tried this for 2 months and Dr had it brought back, changed to different things and then try again, same.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 23, 2019)

metsfan4life said:


> Yeah I feel you there, 100%! I like my protein, tho i do love my sweet potatoes. I wont touch a regular spud tho...dont like the taste or consistency of it. Obviously get the "need some butter" but thats kind of my point. Sweet potato - toss in microwave for 7-9mins and walk away and just eat it straight. But yeah, even with the low carb/fat it doesnt get too far. I have tried altering both in both directions, etc with assistance by some really smart people
> 
> you got it, 29 (not for too much longer tho)! i like testing things out on the body but thats also to see what works since mine decides it wants to react in odd ways. Heck, for example my eyes. i got pelted in the eye with a baseball during high school and it damaged one of the nerves in the back and caused an astigmatism. it doesnt really effect me unless only 1 eye is shut and then its just a slight near-sidedness. can it be corrected with glasses, optics, contacts? - youd think so. put the perfect fit on, and it makes it worse. my eye essentially takes the new "correction" and over corrects and makes its worse. tried this for 2 months and Dr had it brought back, changed to different things and then try again, same.



hahahahahaha...sweet potatoes over other ones any day! I prefer also for the same....nothing needed but I have to admit I'm like that with pretty much everythng...maybe a tad of salt here and there and that's it. I don't even use seasoning while cooking.

What a pain in the butt getting things straight...but that's life! I was great until around 38...and body decided to change...took me years to get diet, training etc...back to where my body would respond....and at 51...doing pretty damn good! We just have to work our asses off if we want to look a certain way...we know that!

Well...Happy Bday early!!! Sorry about the eye deal...Fix one thing...next ****kking one....:32 (11):


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 25, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> hahahahahaha...sweet potatoes over other ones any day! I prefer also for the same....nothing needed but I have to admit I'm like that with pretty much everythng...maybe a tad of salt here and there and that's it. I don't even use seasoning while cooking.
> 
> What a pain in the butt getting things straight...but that's life! I was great until around 38...and body decided to change...took me years to get diet, training etc...back to where my body would respond....and at 51...doing pretty damn good! We just have to work our asses off if we want to look a certain way...we know that!
> 
> Well...Happy Bday early!!! Sorry about the eye deal...Fix one thing...next ****kking one....:32 (11):



lolz amen. yea i dont season either, seldom use "salt" - fake salt, or even the salt free Mrs. Dash...just straight chicken or turkey. hell, i dont really even eat steak or burners. 

hey you pretty much kick everyone's arses...i think thats a pretty darn well know fact haha

thanks! no biggy on the eye...it doesnt bother me honestly. i dont even notice it as its normal. thats def one thing the body adjusts to immediately since you're using your eyes all the time.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 25, 2019)

lolz finally got into the greek yogurt last night, ate with some strawberries bc had about 5 left and today was trash day. well... i think i ate more throughout 12am - 5am than normal. WTF.


----------



## Trump (Jul 25, 2019)

Throw some casein power in your yoghurt 



metsfan4life said:


> lolz finally got into the greek yogurt last night, ate with some strawberries bc had about 5 left and today was trash day. well... i think i ate more throughout 12am - 5am than normal. WTF.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 26, 2019)

gotta go buy some lolz. havent had any casein in years but i just ordered a grocery pickup from WM so ill grab a tub and toss on there


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 26, 2019)

metsfan4life said:


> lolz amen. yea i dont season either, seldom use "salt" - fake salt, or even the salt free Mrs. Dash...just straight chicken or turkey. hell, i dont really even eat steak or burners.
> 
> hey you pretty much kick everyone's arses...i think thats a pretty darn well know fact haha
> 
> thanks! no biggy on the eye...it doesnt bother me honestly. i dont even notice it as its normal. thats def one thing the body adjusts to immediately since you're using your eyes all the time.



lol.....I was / still am but can't handle the flavor...big red meat eater....just clean red meat...lmao

Well thanks...appreciate that...was just blessed loving to be in shape since I was a kid....and active as fuuuuuuuuk thanks to my grandma:32 (20):

Glad the eye doesn't bug!!

I'd like to know how the texture is when you put the powder in the yogurt...I have a hard time with texture but love to add simple shit together and move on....hahahahah


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 27, 2019)

Trump said:


> Throw some casein power in your yoghurt



dude i fauking hate you! so i got hungry the other night before i could buy the casein so i put some iso protein (1 scoop) in 3/4 cup FF Greek... OMG that shit was awesome. it gave it a completely different texture, smoothness and creaminess. i almost said fauk it and ate the whole container. but back to the casein...so i bought the casein and did the same thing--> 1 scoop with 3/4. i was overly full as can be and good god it was thick as hell. not as sweet but that may be due to the thicness and the type of protein but it was frekaing good as hell too. except i woke up at 3am and felt like i ate a cow. I next time Im going 1/2 scoop casein and 3/4 cup GY lolz. although for some reason...it shot my blood sugar up from 85 to 313, theres only like 8-10g carbs in there but could have just been the liver releasing some night time glucose. but its freaking gooooood



jennerrator said:


> lol.....I was / still am but can't handle the flavor...big red meat eater....just clean red meat...lmao
> 
> Well thanks...appreciate that...was just blessed loving to be in shape since I was a kid....and active as fuuuuuuuuk thanks to my grandma:32 (20):
> 
> ...



lolz i had legit got on here to post back to Trump that I hate him. see my note above


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 28, 2019)

So updated again: 3/4 cup GY and 1/2 cup of casein - not as thick and not as sweet which is fine with me. still a little thick but that can be adjusted. what i cant figure out tho is i woke up at 4am and checked my sugar.... 364 after going to bed around 1, not eating anything, and it was hovering around 100. 1 full scoop has 8 grams of total carbs so the GY...well yeah. seems I may have to start taking about 30g worth of insulin to preemptively adjust for it.


----------

